# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  क्या आप जानते है की वातावरण से भी प्रभावित होते हैं डायबिटीज रोगी

## Apurv Sharma

डायबिटीज बहुत ही खतरनाक बीमारी है और टाइप 1 डायबिटीज, टाइप 2 डायबिटीज, जेस्टेशनल डायबिटीज ये सभी डायबिटीज के ही प्रकार है । डायबिटीज का डायबिटीक रोगियों पर नकारात्मक प्रभाव पड़ता है, जिससे उनमें गंभीर बीमारियां होने की आशंका दुगुनी हो जाती है। इतना ही नहीं डायबिटीज का मरीज बहुत कमजोर हो जाता है और डायबिटीज का कोई पुख्ता इलाज भी संभव नहीं हैं। टाइप 1 डायबिटीज युवा और व्यस्कों में अधिक होती है और टाइप 1 डायबिटीज के मरीजों को इंसुलिन पर निर्भर रहना पड़ता है। ये बहुत घातक है |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

क्या आप जानते है की डायबिटीज रोगियों पर वातावरण का भी प्रभाव पड़ता है। आइए जानें डायबिटीज रोगियों को वातावरण कैसे प्रभावित करता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*धूम्रपान और नशीले पदार्थ का सेवन है खतरनाक :-* यही कोई डायबिटिक मरीज ऐसे लोगों के साथ रहता है जो धूम्रपान बहुत करते हैं और नशीले पदार्थों का सेवन भी करते हैं तो निश्चित रूप से डायबिटीज के रोगी पर इसका नकारात्म*क असर पड़ेगा क्योंकि डायबिटीज मरीज ना सिर्फ इन चीजों का आदी हो सकता है बल्कि धूम्रपान का धुआं भी डायबिटीज मरीज को हृदय जैसी गंभीर बीमारियों का शिकार बना सकता है। अगर ये कहें कि डायबिटीज मरीज पर धूम्रपान का असर बुरा पड़ता है तो यह कहना गलत ना होगा।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*प्रदूषण है नुकसानदायक :-*यह बात शोधों में भी साबित हो चुकी है। प्रदूषण का डायबिटीज मरीज के स्*वास्*थ्*य पर बहुत असर पड़ता है। अगर डायबिटीक रोगी प्रदूषण वाले स्थान पर रहता है तो डायबिटीज मरीज को सांस संबंधी बीमारियां होने की आंशका रहती है। इतना ही नहीं प्रदूषण के कारण डायबिटीज से होने वाली समस्याएं बढ़ जाती हैं है।  इसके अलावा कुछ और चीजें जिससे डायबिटीक मरीज को समस्याएं हो सकती हैं|

Attachment 906979

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*आहार :-*हर प्रकार के रोग में इस का मुख्य प्रभाव है डायबिटीज मरीज को तले-भुने खाद्य पदार्थों को नजरअंदाज करना चाहिए। इतना ही नहीं शुगर रहित चीजों का सेवन करना चाहिए और अपने खानपान में लो कैलोरी और लो फैट को ही प्राथमिकता देनी चाहिए। डायबिटीज के मरीज ऐसा आहार ना लें जिससे उनका शुगर लेवल बढ़ने की आशंका हो।*तनाव :-*तनाव भरा मा*हौल डायबिटीज रोगी को और अधिक बीमार कर सकता है। ऐसे में यह जरूरी हो जाता है कि डायबिटीज मरीज तनाव से दूर रहें और ऐसे माहौल से दूर रहे जहां हर समय तनाव हो | और खुश रहे |

----------

